# Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung



## newmie2205 (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es machbar einen "ganz normalen" E-Motor für Heck umzubauen auf Fernsteuerung? Wenn ja wie? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder Tipps, wo man das nachlesen kann?

Danke und Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Servus Andy,

was hast du denn vor? Kein Bock mehr auf Pinne fahren? ;-)

Willst du nur das "Gas" fernsteuern oder den ganzen Motor incl. Lenkung?

Nur fürs Gas hätte ich hier ne Anleitung von nem Kajak:

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/content.php/195-Projekt-E-Motorisierung-des-Slayer-Propel-13

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/content.php/196-Elektrik-und-Steuereinheit-f%C3%BCr-NW-Slayer-Propel

Lenkung für den E-Motor hab ich noch nie gesehen, ausser bei den Torqueedos, da gibts das von Werk aus zu kaufen. 

Für nen normalen Motor müsste man sich irgendwie ne Halterung an die Pinne oder so basteln, wo dann wie beim normalen AB n Schaltgestänge befestigen kann. Müsste aber machbar sein.

Greetz


----------



## newmie2205 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Hey 

Mit meinem Boot hab ich nix mehr vor, ich plane quasi schonmal das nächste ... Und da wirds dann ne Fernsteuerung geben, da ich aber keine Lust habe bei Torqeedo arm zu werden (und ausserdem nervt mich das Geräusch) will ich einfach 2 x 80 Lbs hinten ans Heck schnallen, wenns sein muss auch nur 1 x 80 Lbs...

Will halt irgendwie auch keine Pinne mehr haben zum regeln, sonst wärs ja einfach... (wie in dem Link von dir), Lenken mit dem Lenkrad bekommt man mit Bastelarbeit auch easy hin...


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was du da zusammen bastelst! Was fürn Boot wird es denn werden?

Und falls du den 35er Honda dann einzeln verticken würdest, denk an mich! ;-)


----------



## FlitzeZett (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

haswing bringt wohl was...

HasWing Cayman T 55lbs mc-sklep.pl

Muss du mal bei YouTube eingeben


----------



## newmie2205 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Danke für den Link, aber ich will es klassich bevorzugen mit Lenkrad und Steuerung mit Gashebel oder Drehregler oder was auch immer (bin technisch hier leider nicht so bewandert...) Die Lenkung krieg ich schon irgendwie hin...

@ Stoney:
Mein nächstes Boot wird ein Konsolenboot der 5-5.50m Klasse, 2m Breite und 80PS aufwärts, wenns mal ans Meer oder NL geht. Aber hier dient es als Freizeit und Badeboot mit E-Antrieb... hier kann ich halt nur Elektro...

Den 35er kannst haben - sagen wir 5000,-€ ? 

Spaß beiseite, das ist ein Projekt für dieses/nächstes Jahr und werde dann alles komplett verkaufen - wer hat schon ein Smartliner 150 mir nem 35er 4-Takt ... ich glaube das kommt ganz gut an...


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Ja das stimmt! Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist grad einer drin, aber im Moment ist der Geldbeutel leider etwas leer... ;-)


----------



## mekongwels (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Bekannter von einem anderen Forum hat einen Golden Motor (15PS)
http://www.goldenmotor.com/.

Mit seinem Boot (Marine 450 Fisch) schafft er fast 30 km/h!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoVHtUnd0GQ
Also warum "friemeln" wenns da schon geile Teile gibt??
Scherz beiseite, vieleicht ist das was für dich!


----------



## newmie2205 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Heck E-Motor Umbau auf Fernsteuerung*

Hehe, der Hubert ja, den kenne ich ;-) Aber das ist ne Preisklasse zu hoch...


----------

